

SCO Reboots, Lawyers Rejoice - sutro
http://www.internetnews.com/bus-news/article.php/3728201/SCO+Plans+Rebound+Thanks+to+100M+Lifeline.htm

======
sarosh
I think there are more then a few lawyers who are groaning at this turn of
events. Sometimes market forces don't always do the 'right' thing...

------
noonespecial
Excellent news. Now there is something for Novell to collect on SCO's
infringements.

